# Michigan Out of Doors TV - Viewer Videos



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

My brothers and I had another entry into the Michigan Out of Doors TV Viewer Video Challenge this spring. We really enjoy putting together this footage just for everyones viewing without even entering into the actual challenge. If you have a facebook page please become a part of the Michigan Out of Doors TV fan page. On the fan page you can vote for your favorite viewer video. There are a couple really awesome videos this spring. 

Here is the link to the video episode.
http://michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm

Here is a link to the fan page. 
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Michigan-Out-of-Doors-TV/102451783161557


----------

